# Ginger's Lambing Thread :)



## AgnesGinger (Mar 19, 2013)

This is my first time having lambs.  I purchased my girls over a months ago the man I bought them from said they may be pregnant.  Since being sheared this is come to be a fact  at least for 2 of my 3 girls. I have no clue on when though they have signs swollen vulva udder ect.  Does anyone think they will deliver soon.  They are still eating like pigs, not being solitary they will be first time moms and are not too large in the belly.  Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 19, 2013)

YES!  My dorpers are a couple weeks away and appear slightly less along than yours.  although there can be great variety what I see in yours is   1.  udder fairly developed; especially since they are first timers .  2.  Enlarged vulva; both swollen and the "slit" looking elongated.  Watch this area for discharge.  Between behavior changes and the discharge those are your earliest signs of labor.  BTW some never stop eating....  make sure they are getting lots of hay and keep their grain to a minimum, preferably split between two or more meals.

Without knowing exactly what breed yours are I would suspect babies within about a week.  Keep us posted and congrats!

(edited because I am sooo stupid sometimes- you said Tunis in your title! )


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 19, 2013)

The twins are Colombian Suffolk cross and the black faced is a Tunis Suffolk cross they are breed to a Suffolk ram.  I do not think the other twin is pregnant.  Fingers crossed everything goes well.  I have bred goats before but never sheep.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like it could be soon, but probably not in the next 1-3 days.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 19, 2013)

I think my sheep had an easier time lambing than my goats did kidding. The babies came a little quicker, both from first showing to being expelled. The maternal instincts kicked in quickly and they had the babies cleaned, up and feeding in no time.  Overall I found it very similar to goats. 

Does anyone have ewes that have the large vulva like that but isn't close to lambing?


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 19, 2013)

She has been like this for a week if not a bit more. She is having more discharge today than before who knows  so excited for babies!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 21, 2013)

well?   (LOL)


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)

And now some discharge too????  Really does sound close...I'd watch her often...but you never know...some of ours look like this for several weeks in the back end...and others don't look this close and lamb sooner than I'd thought they would.  I've found that each ewe is different.

Wishing you beautiful healthy baby/babies soon~~~~


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing yet waiting waiting waiting!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 22, 2013)

My one ewe popped out adorable ewe twins late last night!  Her udder "boomed" a couple days ago so I was suspicious and doing frequent barn checks.  Keep watching!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 24, 2013)

BOth of my ewes have lambed so now it really is YOUR turn.  I hope its soon!


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 24, 2013)

Although I'm new to this too, the telltale sign for my girls was the color of their vulva changed. It became a rosy pink color instead of the lighter pink it had been. The other signs were there but when I noticed the color change it ws within the next 24hrs.
Good luck!


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 25, 2013)

I think they are just enjoying tormenting me! Ewe #1 vulva has changed a little darker almost purplely. Ewe #2 has no change udder is a bit more enlarged than before who knows.  When I let my guard down they will be here maybe I will stay away from the barn this afternoon. Instead of bothering them lol. They do enjoy their scratches and treats though!


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 27, 2013)

FINALLY 1 baby ram lamb today! Mom isn't liking him too much but is finally letting him nurse after a bit.  I think she is done after the one but is still a bit chunky. 







He is so stinking cute!


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 27, 2013)

one more pic


----------



## doxiemoxie (Mar 27, 2013)

AWWWWW!  how cute!  Congrats!


The first day or two of nursing is kind of hard on the moms.  The suckling causes uterine contractions and sometimes the udder is really full and its hard to get the milk to let down.


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Now just waiting on Ginger!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 28, 2013)

Congratulations! He's a big boy!


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 28, 2013)

He is big! He is finally getting the hang of nursing thank goodness his momma is coming around I didn't want a bottle baby yet lol.


----------



## AgnesGinger (Apr 1, 2013)

Here Ferdinand is not even a week old and the same size as our 7 week old Lamancha kid Victoria.


----------



## AgnesGinger (Apr 11, 2013)

New baby ram lamb last night! Was hoping for a ewe but he is a cutie.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats on your baby lambs!!!!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sooo cute! Congrats!


----------

